# Crab Won Tons



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

On our last trip to OBX we did more crabbing than fishing. I developed this recipe to use some of that largess, along with the peach cider we'd picked up at the Morris Farm Market on the way in:

Crab Won Tons With Peach Gastrique

1 lb crab meat
¼ cup mayonnaise
2 tbls broad leaf parsley, minced
½ cup bread crumbs
2 eggs, beaten
5-6 glugs hot sauce
1 tbls prepared horseradish
Old Bay seasoning to taste
4 ounces cream cheese at room temperature
Oil for frying
Half package (more or less) won ton wrappers
Peach gastrique

Combine the mayo, parsley, eggs, hot sauce, horseradish, Old Bay and cream cheese until well blended. Add the crab meat and bread crumbs and fold in gently until mixed well.

Put a heaping teaspoonful of the mixture in the center of a won ton wrapper. Brush two edges of the won ton with water, and fold in half, point to point, to make a triangle. If wanted, fold-in the points. 

Fry the won tons in hot oil until browned and crisp. Drizzle each serving with some of the peach gastrique.

Peach Gastrique

1 cup peach cider or nectar
Scant ½ cup red wine vinegar
1-2 tbls sugar

Combine ingredients in a small saucepan. Bring to boil, lower heat, and reduce at a fast simmer until syrupy. 

Normally I’d use a cookie cutter to make the won ton wrappers into rounds instead of squares, but I hadn’t brought one on the trip. However they worked out well as triangles, even though the points tend to crisp up faster than the middle.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice recipe, mine turned out well. I made some small modifications to your recipe.


----------



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

Glad you liked it, Al.

What changes did you make?


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

I did my make the peach gastrique. I use a wasabi/shoyu sauce for dipping.
I also had to omit the mayonaise and cream cheese as I have a problem with my cholesterol levels. I used olive oil instead. 

This was a good idea, I never thought of this before.


----------



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

That dipping sauce sounds good, Al. I'll have to give it a try. 

The cream cheese, of course, makes my recipe a variation of Crab Rangoon. I like using it in recipes like this because it's a nice binding agent that gives the mixture some body. Otherwise, I'm basically making a crab cake mixture, and using it to fill the wontons.

I'm thinking, too, that you could incorporate some of the wasibi into the mix, instead of the horseradish.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Al Kai said:


> I did my make the peach gastrique. I use a wasabi/shoyu sauce for dipping.
> I also had to omit the mayonaise and cream cheese as I have a problem with my cholesterol levels. I used olive oil instead.
> 
> This was a good idea, I never thought of this before.


Al: I have the same problem, so I use non-fat cream cheese and non-fat mayo and miracle whip. Fry in Canola Oil. 

Also, Brook, to keep the points from getting too crisp, fold them over onto each other and make what appears to be a "bishop's hat" like you mentioned. This helps a little. Only problem is that in order to do it properly, you have to use a little less filling per wrap.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

sprtsracer said:


> Al: I have the same problem, so I use non-fat cream cheese and non-fat mayo and miracle whip. Fry in Canola Oil.
> 
> Also, Brook, to keep the points from getting too crisp, fold them over onto each other and make what appears to be a "bishop's hat" like you mentioned. This helps a little. Only problem is that in order to do it properly, you have to use a little less filling per wrap.


Good tips, thanks.


----------



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

>to keep the points from getting too crisp, fold them over onto each other and make what appears to be a "bishop's hat" like you mentioned. This helps a little. <

That is, of course, one of the classic folding patterns, Sprtsracer. Still another is to bring the four points and sides up and give them a twist to form a "begger's purse". In Asia they often tie the twist with a wilted chive or something similar before cooking. 

Overall, I really prefer working with round won tons, and actually take the time to cut them with a cookie cutter because they're not as commonly stocked as the square ones. But I recently found a source for goyoza skins, and they're perfect. With the round shapes you merely fold them over. Or you can pleat them in the classic pot sticker mode.

Another trick is to use two wrappers for each bite. Put the filling in the center of one, rub the edges with water or egg wash, and top with a second wrap. Basically, these are more like ravioli. Just make sure when you join the two wraps that you squeeze all the air out. 

BTW, any of these can be steamed, poached, or baked instead of frying.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Brook said:


> >to keep the points from getting too crisp, fold them over onto each other and make what appears to be a "bishop's hat" like you mentioned. This helps a little. <
> 
> That is, of course, one of the classic folding patterns, Sprtsracer. Still another is to bring the four points and sides up and give them a twist to form a "begger's purse". In Asia they often tie the twist with a wilted chive or something similar before cooking.
> 
> ...


Yup...and I've steamed quite a few in my "Bamboo Steamer"! I just put a little foil in the bottom of each basket to prevent the sticking problem. I guess that's why they call them "pot stickers", LOL! Great with soy sauce, garlic and a little chopped green onion tops for a dip. I like the pork/cabbage filling for those!


----------



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

FWIW, bamboo steamers traditionally are lined with lettuce or cabbage leaves. Not only does that prevent sticking, it adds another flavor layer, albiet a subtle one.

Pot stickers, on the other hand, are made in a skillet. First they are seared in a little oil until the bottoms are browned and crisp (and sticking to the pan). Then some water is added, the skillet covered, and the pot stickers steam. This both cooks them, and releases them from the pan. 

I'm with you re: a pork filling for potstickers. That and a ginger/soy dipping sauce. Ummmmmmmmmm!


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

I stand corrected...yup...you're right! Forgot about the little brown crust on the bottoms. I guess the steamed ones would be called "dumplings". Any way you look at it, Dim Sum is fantastic!


----------



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

>Any way you look at it, Dim Sum is fantastic! <

Or, as they say in Chinese, Fahn Taa Steek. 

One danger with Dim Sum, of course, is that it encourages over-indulgence. But what the heck; you only go through once, right!


----------

